# Prostap Injections



## Barbs

Hi Peter

Just a quick question.

What is the purpose of the prostap injection and is it always necessary?

I am using donor eggs and every cycle have been given this about 3 weeks before my transfer, including a FET.
All have been negative.

I am always on HRT tablets before my transfers.

Thanks 

Barbs


----------



## peter

Barbs said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> What is the purpose of the prostap injection and is it always necessary?
> 
> Thios is a specific drug which reduces testosterone levels in the body. Your physician must have decided that you need this drug.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> I am using donor eggs and every cycle have been given this about 3 weeks before my transfer, including a FET.
> All have been negative.
> 
> I am always on HRT tablets before my transfers.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Barbs


----------



## Barbs

Hi Peter.

Thanks for the quick reply.

My doctor has never discussed this with me so do you think I ought to ask him?
I was basically told it would switch my hormones off so that they could control them better.
They have never mentioned my testerone levels.

Is it normal practice to have one of these injections when you are using donor eggs?

Thanks

Barbs


----------



## peter

Barbs said:


> Hi Peter.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> My doctor has never discussed this with me so do you think I ought to ask him?
> I was basically told it would switch my hormones off so that they could control them better.
> They have never mentioned my testerone levels.
> 
> Is it normal practice to have one of these injections when you are using donor eggs?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Barbs


It sounds to me like your physician has decided to use this drug in your case for a very specific reason. It's best to ask them why they are using it and I would be interested to hear the reason.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## Barbs

Hi Peter

I'm very concerned now as I feel there is no specific reason why I should have this and it has been used on all three of my cycles. The cost is high at around £103.
I was advised to have donor eggs because my FSH levels were high at around 12 and because of being over 40. 
I do not have any specific problems.
I am meeting my consultant next Wednesday so I will be asking the question.
I only have 2 frosties left so I want to get it right next time so unless I get a good answer, I will be refusing the injection.
Will keep you posted and thanks for the advice.

Barbs


----------



## peter

Barbs said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I'm very concerned now as I feel there is no specific reason why I should have this and it has been used on all three of my cycles. The cost is high at around £103.
> I was advised to have donor eggs because my FSH levels were high at around 12 and because of being over 40.
> I do not have any specific problems.
> I am meeting my consultant next Wednesday so I will be asking the question.
> I only have 2 frosties left so I want to get it right next time so unless I get a good answer, I will be refusing the injection.
> Will keep you posted and thanks for the advice.
> 
> Barbs


I am sure that there is a very good reason for using this drug in your case.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## Barbs

Hi Peter

I have just seen my consultant and he has said that they use this drug for all of their recipients.
He assured me I was not a special case.
I asked him what it actually did and he said it would stop me producing my own hormones therefore my levels of hormones would not fluctuate. My hormone levels should therefore be at the level they require through my medication.
I have always been told that if I did become pregnant I would have to continue all of the medication for the first three months.
Does this make sense?

Another question - on my next FET, I have the choice to use either Crinon, a natural progesterone or Cyclogest a synthetic one. My consultant has said there is really no difference - just personal choice. I have had failed cycles on each. What is your opinion?

I am due for my last FET in November.

Thanks for your advice. It is nice to have independant advice.

Barbs


----------



## peter

Barbs said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I have just seen my consultant and he has said that they use this drug for all of their recipients.
> He assured me I was not a special case.
> 
> Interesting. Which clinic do you attend?
> 
> I asked him what it actually did and he said it would stop me producing my own hormones therefore my levels of hormones would not fluctuate. My hormone levels should therefore be at the level they require through my medication.
> 
> So the same as buserelin then?
> 
> I have always been told that if I did become pregnant I would have to continue all of the medication for the first three months.
> Does this make sense?
> 
> Yes, it sounds like a type of down regulated HRT.
> 
> Another question - on my next FET, I have the choice to use either Crinon, a natural progesterone or Cyclogest a synthetic one. My consultant has said there is really no difference - just personal choice. I have had failed cycles on each. What is your opinion?
> 
> I have always seen cyclogest pessaries used and sometimes gestone injections
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> I am due for my last FET in November.
> 
> Thanks for your advice. It is nice to have independant advice.
> 
> Barbs


----------



## Barbs

Hi Peter

I have now managed to arrange my last FET for the middle of November - just two eggs left. Hopefully I will have at least one to put back in.
I am booked to have this prostap injection on October 23. 
In your opinion, is it necessary to have something to switch your hormones off before ET on a FET?
I am attending the Exeter clinic. What do other clinics use?
I'm tempted to have a go without the injection?
Honest opinion - do you think I should? 
Any advice is helpful.

Thanks

Barbs .


----------



## peter

Barbs said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I have now managed to arrange my last FET for the middle of November - just two eggs left. Hopefully I will have at least one to put back in.
> I am booked to have this prostap injection on October 23.
> In your opinion, is it necessary to have something to switch your hormones off before ET on a FET?
> I am attending the Exeter clinic. What do other clinics use?
> I'm tempted to have a go without the injection?
> Honest opinion - do you think I should?
> Any advice is helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Barbs .


It is importnat to follow the advice of your clinic as they know your case the best and are doing their very best for you as an individual.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

